# TDA1557Q Circuito y como seria en serie



## moises95 (Jul 10, 2011)

Quiero hacer el integrado TDA1557Q pero no se que circuito usar ya que encuentro muchos distintos en internet. Lo quiero tener siempre en encencido, quiero decir, que no tenga que ponerle interruptor en el stand by ni cosas raras. 

¿Valdria este circuito?
¿sI A 4Homios da 22w a 8 homios cuantos vatios da?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2011)

Si , te va a andar bien .

Si a 4 ohms da 22 + 22 entonces a 8 ohms te va a dar 11 + 11 , alimentalo con 18 Volts , o sea transformador de 12 Volts AC rectificado y filtrado.

Saludos !


----------



## moises95 (Jul 11, 2011)

El condensador c4 el el filtro para la corriente no? Con eso no hay problemas poniendole una fuente de 12V ¿no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2011)

Si C4 es el filtro de la fuente , agregale otro de 0,1 uF en paralelo.

El tema es que si lo vas a conectar con parlantes de 8 ohms , daría mas potencia con los 18 V , igual está bien alimentarlo con 12 V si es lo que tenés.

Saludos !


----------



## moises95 (Jul 12, 2011)

Y el condensador c5? pone que es opcional. Cual es la funcion de ese?

¿Porque las fuentes de pc son tan ruidosas con la DC?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2011)

Esa pata (12) es una referencia interna de voltaje , se utiliza el valor de fabrica y no se modifica desde afuera , así que C5 sería para estabilizarla.

Armalo tranquilo con la fuente de PC.


----------



## moises95 (Jul 12, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Esa pata (12) es una referencia interna de voltaje , se utiliza el valor de fabrica y no se modifica desde afuera , así que C5 sería para estabilizarla.
> 
> Armalo tranquilo con la fuente de PC.



Entonces que hago ¿Pongo la patilla 12 con el c5 o no? No te entendí muy bien


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2011)

Yo lo pondría


----------



## moises95 (Jul 12, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo lo pondría



Oki, consturire entre hoy y mañana si tengo suficiente tiempo el circuito. Ya dejare resustaldos.

Otra duda, si pongo durante mucho rato el soldador en una patilla me cargo el integrado porque se calienta ¿No?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2011)

Si , no más de 3 o 4 segundos por pata


----------



## moises95 (Jul 14, 2011)

_¡¡PROBLEMAZO CON EL AMPLIFICADOR!!  _

Termine de construirlo (No en placa, a mi manera con cables pero igual exacto que arriba), le meto audio para probarlo y al minimo volume  perfecto, suena muy bien y el bass se nota, parece que tenga  mucha fuerza ese ampli, peero ahora viene el problema

subo el volumen desde el potenciometro y el atavoz se unde para andentro pero no un poco, una monton, bajo el volumen y el altavoz se echa para afuera que parece que se va a salir, Si subo el volumen a la mitad o un poco menos distorciona mucho. Tambien suena un ruidazo mortal a ventilador de fuente de PC aun teniendo el volumen en el 0. Y eso que le he puesto todo los condensadores de filtro. tal y como dice el dibujito de hay arriba.

¿Cual puede ser el problema? ¿Potenciometros rotos? ¿TDA roto? (Aunque es nuevo, y no lo he quemado con el soldador) ¿Circuito de arriba que no sirve?

Si hay que hacerlo con otro cirucito porque ese no vale me cojo este:






1 minuto y listo!  , no mejor no porqe sino el ventilador de la fuente va  salir volando :enfadado:

Bueno ahora de verdad, si crees mejor que lo reaga, en datasheet he encontrado su circuito original y mas facil, con el filtro de la fuente incluido.


----------



## moises95 (Jul 15, 2011)

Voy a probar a hacer su circuito original del datacheet, haber si funciona bien hay.
Cuando subo el volumen suena muy fuerte y el altavoz se mueve mucho pero suena con una distorcion que no hay quien aguante. el integrado parece estar bien, ya que amplifica pero el ruido y la distorcion tiene pinta de el circuito ese que es un falso :enfadado: . Ademas pega un calenton el integrado...,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2011)

Pone foto de la cara  del integrado


----------



## moises95 (Jul 15, 2011)

Ha ido todo muy bien, el amplificador suena por los dos canales perfecto, no se sobrecalienta, ni tiene problemas.

La patilla 11 le he metido voltaje con una resistencia como la que veis arriba la R3, amarilla morada roja, ademas del condensador de 10uf, Si no se queda en stand by o mute segun he visto. La patilla 12, segun he visto es para ponerlo En: 1- Agudos + medios + graves. 2: Solo graves. Para conseguir eso he hecho esto: el condensador c5 de la imagen de arriba no se lleva a tierra sino se lleva a una de las entradas de audio, pero no una cualquiera, sino una de ella es la de graves, la otra echa agudos.  Ah, y tambien solo echa graves por un canal, es decir si pones la opcion, "Solo graves" te echara graves por el canal izquierdo o derecho, solo un canal, el otro queda tan normal. 

No se si es malo o no eso de la patilla doce, pero lo he tenido una media hora puesto y no ha dado problemas ningunos. Alguien que lo diga si es malo o no. 

Lo unico que distorciona si lo pongo a pleno volumen    , pero con un poco menos suena perfecto. 

He testeado el amplificador con altavoces kenwood de 200w de coche y los mueve bastante bien.

ahora le voy a meter 18v para que tire mas. 

¡DIODOS!​
estaba leyendo el datasheet y vi que dice que hay que colocar dos diodos a tierra desde el pin 12 para quitar distorcion en las frecuencias bajas . 

¿Que diodos tengo que usar?  ¿Y como los conecto, en serie o en paralelo? 

C. la distorsión armónica en las frecuencias bajas se pueden
disminución de la conexión de dos diodos a tierra en el pin 12.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2011)

Lo del C5 de la patilla 12 conectado a la entrada de audio es un invento tuyo , de todas maneras no hace mal jugar con la electrónica . . .  Para que te queden graves los dos canales podrias poner una una resistencia de 1k o de 10 K (Dios sabrá . . . ) conectada entre C5 y donde probaste , y otra más desde C5 a la otra entrada , así te queda graves en estereo.

Cuando se habla de dos díodos , se habla en serie  , yo pondría los 1N4148 , aunque podrias probar con los 1N4007 , si tenés ganas de experimentar probá con 2 , con 3 y hasta con 1 . . .  no me digas nada si lo quemás 

Los díodos irian con el catodo (la rayita ) a masa






Saludos !


----------



## moises95 (Jul 15, 2011)

Lo del C5 de la patilla 12 conectado a la entrada de audio es un invento tuyo , de todas maneras no hace mal jugar con la electrónica . . .  Para que te queden graves los dos canales podrias poner una una resistencia de 1k o de 10 K (Dios sabrá . . . ) conectada entre C5 y donde probaste , y otra más desde C5 a la otra entrada , así te queda graves en estereo.

Probare lo de las resistencias. ¡¡Un invento que no existia con el tda 1557Q!!  

Cuando se habla de dos díodos , se habla en serie  , yo pondría los 1N4148 , aunque podrias probar con los 1N4007 , si tenés ganas de experimentar probá con 2 , con 3 y hasta con 1 . . .  no me digas nada si lo quemás 

No los voy a conectar mal, , haber si no meto pata.


----------



## moises95 (Jul 15, 2011)

Bueno, tonces para conectar los dos en serie, seria + -- + ¿no? catodo a tierra. 

Pues si que le hace falta, los graves distorcionan un poquito, y los medios y agudos suenan bien.

Otra cosa, uno tiene un amplificador de 30watts mas 300watts, a tope de voz no distorciona nada nada, y el amplificador es escho por el padre que sabe electronica, asin que... inventos, componentes?? que quita distorcion.

Que quiero decir con eso, pues seguramente vosotros sabeis algo para quitar distorcion, ademas de lo de los graves, pues los agudos y medios. Hablo del amplificador que he construido


Nota: en la entrada pide condensador no poralizado de 270nF, yo le he puesto de 220nF porque no tenia otro, ¿Eso hace que haya mas distorcion o que fucnion tienen esos condensadores de entrada de audio?

¿Creeis que le puedo poner otra cantidad de nAnoFaradios mas chica o mas grande para conseguir menos distorcion? ¿Que cantidad seria? 

Nota 2: El amplificador de 30w de esa persona acabó con un canal roto, despues muerto los dos canales. Segun se vio el problema era que se habian quemado los transistores. ¿Pudo ser por el volumen a toda voz?

La fuente de alimentacion 450w, pierde tension cuando le subo volumen al amplificador, ¿Eso es porque le falta amperes a la fuente?


----------



## moises95 (Jul 15, 2011)

Imagen de la construccion:






Esta en carton y aunque se ve un poco lioso funciona perfecto, no se hacerlo todavia en placa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2011)

¡ Bien que funcione ! 

Próximo paso te comprás una plaqueta perforada y lo cableas todo por debajo.

Comenzá por la plaqueta que no lleva nada de cobre.


----------



## moises95 (Jul 16, 2011)

Pero hay pongo por jemplo un ondensador y como hago para que quede fijo, es decir, que no se caiga de la placa, ¿Se suelda bien por abajo?

Y cuanto pueden costar esas placas a secas?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2011)

Ponés el capacitor y para que no se caiga *le doblás las patas* , y haces las conecciones con cablecitos. En este caso la plaqueta va a funcionar solo de soporte.

Vale monedas


----------



## moises95 (Jul 16, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ponés el capacitor y para que no se caiga *le doblás las patas* , y haces las conecciones con cablecitos. En este caso la plaqueta va a funcionar solo de soporte.
> 
> Vale monedas



Monedas? eso que quiere decir?? centimos o euros? no te entiendo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 17, 2011)

baratito                          !


----------



## moises95 (Jul 20, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> baratito                          !



¿Te parece barato 6 euros o mas ?.


Y tengo un lio con esas placas, las hay de muchos tipos de materiales, que si se plastico que si de aluminio que si de bronce, yo no se cual es, dime.

Y otra cosa, me dijistes dos tipo de diodos, dile cual es mejor para reducir la distorcion de las frecuencias bajas en el pin ese...

¿Las cosas esas donde se incan los integrados se llaman zocalos ¿no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 20, 2011)

Plaqueta de PERTINAX perforado , costará uno o dos euros.

Los díodos mejor los de 6 Amperes.


----------



## moises95 (Ago 28, 2011)

Problemazo con el amplificador tda1557q , Me quiboque y meti voltaje por la salida de los parlantes en vez de meterlo por donde es y despues de eso cuando pongo los cables en el sitio correcto de alimentacion hace corcotircuito y del TDA empeiza  a salir humo.   

¿Me he cargado el Integrado por meter voltaje donde no debo meter voltaje?


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 28, 2011)

JAJAJA SIIIII,  se te quemó! bienvenido a la Electronica. Te aseguro que estas cosas te van a pasar mas de una vez, asi como las quemaduras con el soldador 
Ahora hablando en serio, cuanto te salio el integrado?


----------



## moises95 (Ago 28, 2011)

fernandoae dijo:


> JAJAJA SIIIII,  se te quemó! bienvenido a la Electronica. Te aseguro que estas cosas te van a pasar mas de una vez, asi como las quemaduras con el soldador
> Ahora hablando en serio, cuanto te salio el integrado?




Ya he quemado montones de cosa por errores tontos o despistes  y del soldador tengo 4 o 5 marcas  

¿Cuanto te salio el inegrado que queire decir? ¿Que cuanto costo?


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 28, 2011)

> ¿Cuanto te salio el inegrado que queire decir? ¿Que cuanto costo?


Exactamente, acá en Argentina tambien se le puede decir asi


----------



## moises95 (Ago 28, 2011)

fernandoae dijo:


> Exactamente, acá en Argentina tambien se le puede decir asi



Estubo entre 3 o 4 euros, no era muy caro ese integrado. Alamejor en otra tienda lo peuden vende a 10 euros


----------



## ignaciolin4 (Oct 2, 2011)

buenos dias me uno a este tema para ayudar y para pedir ayuda!

Bueno he armado el circuito que publican de primero! el cual dijeron q no funcionaba! bueno yo lo he armado y me funciono perfecto hasta hace dos dias! no se porque empiezo a oir latidos en los altavoces, cada tres egundos pareciera que se le fuera la alimentacion y vuelve hay mismo sin llegar a apagarse, a ese ciercuito le habia puesto un led y el led tambien hace el mismo efecto. no se a que se deba, si me pueden ayudar estaria muy agradecido! desearia eliminar esos bajos de tensio (porque eso parece)

Editado: se me olvido decir que estos bajos de tension dan cada 3 segundos exactamente!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 2, 2011)

ignaciolin4 dijo:


> buenos dias me uno a este tema para ayudar y para pedir ayuda!.......



Eso es un error en como se realizó la maya de retorno a la fuente, muy posiblemente el cable de entrada de señal se conecta a tierra en el lugar indebido.


----------



## ignaciolin4 (Oct 2, 2011)

hola Fogonazo, mira si quieres subo las fotos del amplificador con las conecciones! porque no encuentro ningun error!


----------



## ratiga (Dic 21, 2011)

me he armado un amplificador con ese integrado el tda 1557q con una fuente de pc modificando y experimentando hasta lograr un sonido aceptable solo tengo un pequeño problema pues al subir el volumen ya casi al 70% empieza a distorcionar busque el cd de audio test y con la pista a 100 mhz aparece la distorcion, en el data del integrado hablan de los diodos en el pin 12 para controlar la distorcion a baja frecuencia podria alguien decirme si lo han usado y como les ha resultado


----------



## moises95 (Feb 12, 2012)

Yo he probado lo de los diodos con un frecuencias de 40hz para abajo y no se quita ni un poco, ahora de 50hz a 100 aun no he mirado.

He estado mirando cuantos amperios consume el amplificador, y marca 1,3 amperios ¿No es muy poco para un amplificador de estos? ¿Eso es porque la fuente alimentacion es insuficiente?


----------



## ratiga (Feb 12, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> Yo he probado lo de los diodos con un frecuencias de 40hz para abajo y no se quita ni un poco, ahora de 50hz a 100 aun no he mirado.
> 
> He estado mirando cuantos amperios consume el amplificador, y marca 1,3 amperios ¿No es muy poco para un amplificador de estos? ¿Eso es porque la fuente alimentacion es insuficiente?



me gustaria saber como colocaste los diodos en el pin 12


----------



## moises95 (Feb 12, 2012)

ratiga dijo:


> me gustaria saber como colocaste los diodos en el pin 12



Coloque la parte que no tiene la raya en la patilla, después donde esta la raya coloque otro diodo por la parte que no tiene la raya, y queda una patilla con la raya que la puse a tierra, pero no veo diferencia


----------



## ratiga (Feb 12, 2012)

fue que lo colcaste en seri al pin 12 y que tipo de diodo usaste?


----------



## moises95 (Feb 12, 2012)

ratiga dijo:


> fue que lo colcaste en seri al pin 12 y que tipo de diodo usaste?



Diodos de alta velocidad "1N4148"


----------



## ratiga (Feb 12, 2012)

una pregunta se pueden colocar los dos en paralelo o sea un diodo polo positivo al pin 12 y otro dios polo negativo al pin 12 y los polos sueltos de los diodos a tierra?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 13, 2012)

Eso era un invento tuyo para darle más graves no Moises ?

Poné un dibujito de como quedó conectado todo al final


----------



## moises95 (Feb 14, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Eso era un invento tuyo para darle más graves no Moises ?
> 
> Poné un dibujito de como quedó conectado todo al final



Lo del pin 12 con el condensador a la entrada de audio? Si jaja, eso no viene en el datashett. Pero mas que nada hace de filtro, lo deja en modo woofer. 

Lo he puesto como esta en el datasheet, unicamente le he puesto una resistencia la pata del stand by con 12v para que se encienda si no queda en stand by.  

Y la resistencia de la entrada de audio a la tierra del audio para eliminar ruido, pero limita bastante el sonido.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2012)

Ahh ok , listo


----------



## rauls399 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hola como están? soy nuevo en la electrónica y he hecho el amplificador, pero al encenderlo se escucha un zumbido, aun sin estar conectado con el cable de audio y al conectar el cable de audio y reproducir musica se sigue escuchando el zumbido, me podrían dar una ayudita

abajo están las imágenes del amplificador

las pistas que estan marcadas en negro serian las pistas de tierra, lo unico que hice que no esta en la foto es ponerle un disipador.


----------



## analogico (Mar 4, 2012)

el zumbido o es la fuente

o el circuito es muy muy grande


----------



## subeterraneo666 (Mar 23, 2012)

que tal gente soy nuevo en esto de la electronica .ustedes que saben que me recomiendan un tda1557q o un ta8210 es que quiero hacerme uno de estos amplis pero portatil y alimentarlos con baterias de moviles ya que dispongo de varias espero me ayuden un saludo


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 23, 2012)

Las baterias de móvil no te van a durar NADA, estos integrados son de mucha potencia y consumen más de 8A... para alimentarlo podés usar una bateria de gel como las que utilizan las alarmas, una bateria de auto, una fuente de pc o una clásica con transformador.


----------



## subeterraneo666 (Mar 23, 2012)

vale con una bateria de gel con cual de los dos tda me recomiendan hacr un ampli un saludo


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 23, 2012)

Los dos integrados son buenos, el tda1567 es de un canal de 50w, y el otro de 2x20W creo... queda a tu elección


----------



## subeterraneo666 (Mar 25, 2012)

1567q o 1557q es que me as liado


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 25, 2012)

ah me confundi... el 1557q es de menos potencia que el tda1567...


----------



## yuccez (Jun 11, 2012)

haber pues ahi va mi opinion con este circuito, a mi me pasa que suenan los dos parlantes pero el sonido es como "sin cuerpo" al presionar un parlante con la mano, a manera de que no se mueva o de lleno desconectarlo, el otro parlante suena normal "con cuerpo", ademas de tener los problemas de los demas participantes, leve zumbido, y la distorcion uff, espero podamos solucionar esto, voy a buscar otro diseño incluso espero haya un pcb para comentar despues


----------



## yuccez (Jun 22, 2012)

yuccez dijo:


> haber pues ahi va mi opinion con este circuito, a mi me pasa que suenan los dos parlantes pero el sonido es como "sin cuerpo" al presionar un parlante con la mano, a manera de que no se mueva o de lleno desconectarlo, el otro parlante suena normal "con cuerpo", ademas de tener los problemas de los demas participantes, leve zumbido, y la distorcion uff, espero podamos solucionar esto, voy a buscar otro diseño incluso espero haya un pcb para comentar despues


haber, encontre una pagina con todo y pcb con un sistema de retardo muy bueno, ya lo termine de armar y lo estoy probando pero tiene muy buena pinta, el problema del sonido sin cuerpo esta resuelto


----------



## genius1988 (Jul 11, 2012)

Podrias mandarlo por fa? Tengo el mismo problema del zumbido fuerte hasta sin la seÑal de audio...



yuccez dijo:


> haber, encontre una pagina con todo y pcb con un sistema de retardo muy bueno, ya lo termine de armar y lo estoy probando pero tiene muy buena pinta, el problema del sonido sin cuerpo esta resuelto


----------



## yuccez (Jul 11, 2012)

genius1988 dijo:


> Podrias mandarlo por fa? Tengo el mismo problema del zumbido fuerte hasta sin la seÑal de audio...



ok mira el que yo use es este y de verdad que queda muy bueno
http://inventable.eu/2012/02/18/amplificador-audio-12v-ultracompacto/


----------



## genius1988 (Jul 12, 2012)

gracias colega muy bueno la verdad y quedo bien estetico...yo les comento que solucione el problema del sonido era la fuente y la entrada, cambie la fuente use una atx de pc y la entrada el cable estaba algo roto..la verdad muy buena calidad de sonido y con poca distorcion


yuccez dijo:


> ok mira el que yo use es este y de verdad que queda muy bueno
> http://inventable.eu/2012/02/18/amplificador-audio-12v-ultracompacto/


----------



## yuccez (Jul 13, 2012)

genius1988 dijo:


> gracias colega muy bueno la verdad y quedo bien estetico...yo les comento que solucione el problema del sonido era la fuente y la entrada, cambie la fuente use una atx de pc y la entrada el cable estaba algo roto..la verdad muy buena calidad de sonido y con poca distorcion



es bueno que te haya servido, espero puedas compartirlo, el mio quedo dentro de la radio del automovil de mi viejo y no pude sacarle foto


----------



## genius1988 (Jul 17, 2012)

bueno aqui un video del amplificador en funcionamiento solo use una entrada por que lo estaba probando suena muy bien solo distorciona un poco en frecuencias bajas pero le pondre los diodos que recomiendan a ver que tal 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpD5OpkR0Hc&feature=youtu.be


yuccez dijo:


> es bueno que te haya servido, espero puedas compartirlo, el mio quedo dentro de la radio del automovil de mi viejo y no pude sacarle foto


----------



## migueln951 (Sep 3, 2012)

hola soy nuevo me gustaria que me digan que integrado es mejor cual tiene mas distorcion? es para armar un amplificador para auto los integrados serian tda1557q o el ta8210 el segundo es mas caro poreso quiero saber cual es mejor desde ya gracias


----------



## topito1990 (Feb 10, 2015)

este tema es algo viejo ya, pero recien acabo de hacer un ampli con ese integrado (para remplazar un utc2025), lo que hice fue remover el 2025 y sacar los pines de entradas y salidas así como los de voltaje, para conectarselos a el 1557, me da problemas de zumbido, si se logra escuchar algo la musica pero esta muy distorsionado, creo que tiene que ver con la fuente, ya qué la que tenia usa un transformador de .7A ¿creen que ese sea el problema?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2015)

Por favor poné un dibujo del diagrama que usaste , como conectaste las patas del nuevo en lugar de las del viejo


----------



## topito1990 (Feb 10, 2015)

Disculpen jaja, es que no tenia proto, pero las conexiones están bien, solo que la fue te creo que es muy chiquilla




Aquí esta la fuente, se me hace que no da lo suficiente, que opinan


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2015)

Así es dificil ayudarte  , por favor poné un diagrama de cómo lo conectaste , porque el 2025 tiene solo 2 amplificadores y el 1557 tiene 4


----------



## topito1990 (Feb 10, 2015)

Según yo, creía que tenia solo 2 el 1557, en fin, las que iban a las entradas del 2025  (10 y 7) las saque a la 1 y 13 del 1557 entonces este trae 4 terminales para bocinas, tome los de un lado (4 y 6) del 1557 y los puse en la 15 y 2 del 2025, el otro cable es el de voltaje


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2015)

El equipo  es estereo con 2 parlantes ?


----------



## topito1990 (Feb 10, 2015)

Así es, 2 bocinas, entrada de audífonos y asi


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2015)

Vas a conectar :

- La 1 a la 10 del 2025
- La 13 del 1557 a la 7 del 2025
- Las patas 3 , 10 y 11 del 1557 a la 16 del 2025
- Las patas 2 , 5 y 8 del 1557 a las 4 , 5 , 9 , 12 , 13 (a cualquiera y la que sobra, sobra) del 2025

Y aqui viene la cuestión , un parlante va a la 4 y 6 y el otro parlante a la 7 y 9 del 1557.

Con eso debería andar , lo de auriculares lo vemos después


----------



## topito1990 (Feb 10, 2015)

A ver deja apllico lo que me dices, oye carnal, pero no importa que ya quité el circuito? Por que el otro que esta es del subwoffer, es una bocina 2.1 pero supongo que el sub, esta en mono, no cambia la conexión?




Oye, ahorita cheque y el trafo zumba, creo que de ahí va a ser el zumbido, necesito conectarle una fuente bien filtrada para que opere bien, se queda corto con sus 700mA


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2015)

El otro no molesta , es del sub.

Pero estate atento que en el 1557 *los parlantes no pueden ir a masa* , sino a las patas que te dije , *sinó trabaja en cortocircuito y se te va a quemar*


----------



## topito1990 (Feb 10, 2015)

Así esta conectado carnal, pero el transformador vibra y zumba en cuanto le subo volumen, ojo: tenia desconectada la bocina, y por eso logre escucharlo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2015)

Conectá los parlantes con cables a las patas 4 y 6 y a las 7 y 9 sinó lo vas a quemar !


----------



## topito1990 (Feb 10, 2015)

No te preocupes, no conectare las salidas a tierra [emoji14] pero uso solo un cable del 1557 y lo conecto a el pin que corresponde con la salida del 2025 ya que así van conectadas las bocinas y pensé en usar los filtros que ya traen, ya que el otro extremo de la bocina esta conectado a tierra en la placa, me explico?
Pero sacame de dudas, con cuantos amperes trabaja el 1557? Mínimo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2015)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO , no podés usar un solo cable , ni los filtros , es una *salida puente* , si no me vas a dar bolilla , quedás solo  

Probalo con los cables de los parlantes conectados a las patas que te dije por favor


----------



## topito1990 (Feb 10, 2015)

Ahhhhh, perdón, desconozco que es la salida puente, deja ver que hace ahora



Ya hice como dijiste, y al encender con volumen bajo, se escucha tuc tuc tuc tuc y al ir aumentando, se alcanza a escuchar muy poco la musica


----------



## topito1990 (Feb 13, 2015)

Ya lo armé y jala muy bien, solo qué el trafo vibra


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 13, 2015)

O sea que ahora *anda bien* pero el *transformador vibra* . . .  fijate que no se recaliente !


----------



## topito1990 (Feb 13, 2015)

Siento que quizá no pueda con la corriente que demanda el ampli, es de 22w y el trafo es de 0.7amp


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 13, 2015)

Claro , habría que ponerle dos presets a las entradas


----------



## topito1990 (Feb 13, 2015)

Como es eso? Explicame porfa [emoji14]


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 13, 2015)

Tenés que ponerle uno a cada canal de 20 k para regularle-*bajarle* el volumen , así no hace lio con el transformador


----------



## topito1990 (Feb 13, 2015)

La 10 o 7? La 7 es salida a la bocina, es una especie de retroalimentación?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 13, 2015)

No mirá , el cable que soldaste en la *1* de la plaqueta y que va a la *10* del 1557 , ahora tiene que pasar por el preset (más el capacitor de 0,22 uF)

Lo mismo con la *7* y la *13 *












Ver el archivo adjunto 125130


----------



## topito1990 (Feb 13, 2015)

Es que ya no use la plaqueta bro, lo que hice, fue que arme el puro circuito de arriba el del 1557 solo que use un potenciómetro doble para regular la entrada de audio, y ya, fue todo el show


----------

